# DJY 1500 Foggers (Need Assistance)



## marcos.n.mendoza99 (3 mo ago)

Does anyone know anything about these machines DJY 1500 fogger. I have 2 of which neither will trigger when Manual button pushed, or Timer, nor remote. Power works, heating element gets hot hot, tested pumps separately and both work. They just don’t trigger. Any clues….thanks for assistance, Respectfully, Mendoza Marc San Antonio TX


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Did you leave them plugged in for a while, some take time to heat up all the way?


----------



## marcos.n.mendoza99 (3 mo ago)

goneferal said:


> Did you leave them plugged in for a while, some take time to heat up all the way?


Yeah I left for hour or more while I was checking power to everything. The element gets hot hot and electricity going to it, so to the motor and motherboard. Fuse is good just again not triggering


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Guess I'd have to start looking for the 'lowest common denominator' ...

Sounds like both machines are heating and pumps pumping - both independently. So unlikely there is something wrong with each machine causing it not to work.

I'd turn attention to "Manual button, Timer, remote" - is this all one piece of equipment? being tested with both foggers? 

If so, then it would be more likely there is some failure with that single piece of equipment causing both foggers not to work. Does it light up? timer counts down? otherwise appear to work? Possibly a pin/socket in the plug not making good contact with the fogger? possibly a loose broken wire in the cable or at the circuit board inside the remote?

I'm not familiar with that specific fogger, but typically there are three wires going to the remote... Line (typically 120VAC CAUTION!!), Neutral and 'Trigger'. The line and neutral make a circuit for 120VAC to power the remote and the remote can switch the 'trigger' line to make a circuit to run the pump. If you have a volt meter you might (cautiously!! - line voltage present) check that all those functions are working with the remote.

Sometimes pics of the insides, circuit boards, connections, etc also help. Every now and then an eagle eyed member can spot something not immediately obvious.


----------



## xredge (Aug 21, 2014)

Not Familiar with this fogger but at least one the black one there is no manual button the fogger itself, the silver one can't tell. I second Corey and believe you need to look at the controller they go bad I've had to replace a couple and modified a just manual wired to a timer


----------



## CharlzO (7 mo ago)

This might sound silly, but as I had something similar (different cause though) happen with my Hurricane 1200, I thought I would mention it. I had accidentally let mine get caught in some rain, so took a day to dry everything out - that isn't the suggestion lol. But when I first turned it back on, I heard it click on and heat up like normal but none of the functions on the remote worked. I assumed it was just dead to my mistake, but I found that with the machine plugged in and on, I un-plugged the remote, plugged it back in, and it started working normally. So as silly as it sounds, and if you haven't tried yet, just try unplugging the remote and plugging back in once the machine is already on. If you've done that, then I'm not much help.


----------

